# Question for those who have recovered?



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

How long did it take you to recover and what was your DP induced from?

Can you actually say you are the same as you once were before you had DP? The reason I ask is because I feel like this way of thinking will never change. I think about DP almost 24/7. I can't get it out of my head. I feel like I will never stop thinking about it thus never to recover. I feel like even if I do start to feel normal I will think "is it really gone"?

What can you say about this? Once DP is gone do you feel the same as you once did?


----------



## guest1234 (Mar 23, 2010)

Difficult to say how long to recover. From when I first got it to when I was recovered was about 4 and a half years. But I didn't really start helping myself until a couple of years in. Going back to work was key even though it was horrible for a long time. 
Getting a routine and doing normal stuff to try and distract from the overthinking.
And yes you do go back to how you were before it.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

I feel like I have lost touch with what "normal" really is. Anyone else feel like that? When u recovered did those feelings go away?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> I feel like I have lost touch with what "normal" really is. Anyone else feel like that? When u recovered did those feelings go away?


I think everyone feels like that here


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I have the same thoughts you have, even though I have recovered twice before. 
What I can tell you is that when you get well, normal feels so normal, you can't believe it right now. It's totally different reality; and so much easier to live in. I was amazed at how DP thoughts just went away with the other symptoms. It really feels like it's a disease like any other, and that is so important to know. Even things that you can't believe is DP now, that just feels like it's "you", is your personality or thoughts or you being philosophical or analytical, that is all actually symptoms of you being "ill" with this. It's so so weird, but just trust me. I try to hold on to this myself, as I know for a fact it's true. It's hard when you're in the middle of the DP dream to believe, but you will wake up, and DP will just seem like such a waste of time, and just absurd.

I want to add that it was my fear of getting it back that brought it back this time. Now I know myself so much better, and what situations I should stay away from, I hope that if I recover again, I'll stay well. I know I wont fear DP the way I did, and that might be the biggest difference for me in my life, as I've been scared as hell since the first time at 16, when I didn't know what it was.

Sorry, looooong reply


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

york said:


> I have the same thoughts you have, even though I have recovered twice before.
> What I can tell you is that when you get well, normal feels so normal, you can't believe it right now. It's totally different reality; and so much easier to live in. I was amazed at how DP thoughts just went away with the other symptoms. It really feels like it's a disease like any other, and that is so important to know. Even things that you can't believe is DP now, that just feels like it's "you", is your personality or thoughts or you being philosophical or analytical, that is all actually symptoms of you being "ill" with this. It's so so weird, but just trust me. I try to hold on to this myself, as I know for a fact it's true. It's hard when you're in the middle of the DP dream to believe, but you will wake up, and DP will just seem like such a waste of time, and just absurd.
> 
> I want to add that it was my fear of getting it back that brought it back this time. Now I know myself so much better, and what situations I should stay away from, I hope that if I recover again, I'll stay well. I know I wont fear DP the way I did, and that might be the biggest difference for me in my life, as I've been scared as hell since the first time at 16, when I didn't know what it was.
> ...


Thanks









The second week with it, it felt like sometimes it would go away a little bit. Now I am on the 3rd week and it feels like the first again almost. It hasn't given me a break. I have been locking myself away so I hope going back out and getting back to work will help it fad at least a little bit. The bright lights make it terrible!


----------



## guest1234 (Mar 23, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going back to work definitely was a key part of my recovery as it really helps to have distraction


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Hi York, you mentioned that you recovered twice already, can you remind me how you achievd it the first 2 times? Thanks, Dyna


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

The first time I didn't know what it was, so I just went on with my life, feeling horrible but not obsessing. It took two years to become a person again, but longer before every single symptom went away (in stressful situations I had symptoms five years later). I thought I'd gone crazy and just tried to act normal. I did things like move away from home and my home town, I guess that helped a lot with recovery.

Second time dp wasn't so horrible, and I also had the opportunity to google it, and found out it actually had a name. The relief of that took away the fear, and it took me three months to get better. When I found out I was pregnant I was well again all of a sudden.

This time it's as horrible as the first, with the feelings of having lost myself, everything about my life, my world is unfamiliar.. And I have kids so I don't get that much rest.
I'm also a lot more scared as the symptoms are so weird and horrible.. Fear and lack of sleep is a big thing that keeps me ill I think.

Just wanted to point out that the first two times I didn't do anything right, I smoked, drank alcohol, ate what I wanted to, etc. This time I've done all the right things, and a year later I'm still fucked up.


----------



## RenZimE (Feb 10, 2010)

I've recovered from DP once before and am currently on my second attempt at recovery. I think too many people (including myself) are fooled into thinking there is a definitive way of recovering from DP. This causes us to seek some form of strategy and look for confirmation of our daily encounters etc etc. However, I believe this isnt the case at all.. I can honestly say that when DP is completely at the back of my mind, that is when I'm most human. We spend far too much time concentrating on whats wrong with ourselves that we only remove ourselves further from what we call "reality".

Unfortunately what DP sufferers have to realise is that reality isn't something with a definition. It is merely what you make for yourselves and worrying about what is potentially just a temporary set of sensory side effects does nothing but hamper your experience of reality. Everyone is different.. Everybody experiences life in a different way, and thats nothing to be afraid of. Take it from someone whos been admitted to hospital, has been suicidal for months and has gone from one spectrum of this perceptional hell to the other. I know its hard to see through the thick of it once you're there.. But trust me, you have to go on and try to live as normally as you can. I recently went back to work and lord knows it was the best decision I ever made. I'm no longer isolated and dwelling over the constant burdens of life, and slowly but surely I am pulling myself out of this mess once again.

If I can do it, you guys can do it too; I'm the BIGGEST hypochondriac going, and that doesnt bode well with DP - I know that if I can be successful, anyone can









So yes, in short PLEASE guys.. Please force yourself to live. It doesnt matter how normal or not it feels, or how much you put yourself into it.. Just get out there and do something! At the end of the day you have to ask yourself ONE question - What have you got to lose.

Thanks for reading guys


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

York and Rezime, thank you so much for your encouraging owrds of wisdom. I really appreciate it. I guess at the momen tI am obessessing alot and that leds me to returning to this forum or similar ones which keeps everything at the forefront!! One more question, did either of you take meds to help with your recoveries?
Thanks,
Dyna


----------



## RenZimE (Feb 10, 2010)

Dyna said:


> York and Rezime, thank you so much for your encouraging owrds of wisdom. I really appreciate it. I guess at the momen tI am obessessing alot and that leds me to returning to this forum or similar ones which keeps everything at the forefront!! One more question, did either of you take meds to help with your recoveries?
> Thanks,
> Dyna


I am indeed taking meds at the moment, but I believe they have hindered my recovery as much as they have helped. Unfortunately thats the trouble with meds, often the side effects cause problems that wouldnt have existed without being on them. What I will say is that the current combination I'm on is working well - Propanolol, Effexor and Seroquel. Its definitely the most stable combination of meds I've tried thus far.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for that post renzime


----------

